# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Bilder & Gewicht Giant Glory Advanced 2017

## Joker

Hey zusammen, 

nachdem man nirgends richtige Photos des neuen Glory Advanced findet, hab ich mal ein paar gemacht  :Smile: 
Gewicht ca. 4,4 kg (+/-10%) mit original Stahlfeder, Steckachse und Steuersatz... 

Hoffe es ist bald komplett  :Smile: 

VG

----------


## q_FTS_p

Sehr geil!

----------


## prolink88

Rahmen sieht e geil aus
nur kann ich die kurzen Steuerrohre von Giant überhaupt nicht verstehen
dann noch nen Spacerturm drauf das es passt, sieht ja oberka..e aus
beim Glory ist es nicht so auffällig um gegensatz zum Reign oder Trance

----------


## Joker

Jo, ist echt kurz, aber tief = mehr Druck  :Smile:  Ich packe einen ca. 1,5cm Spacer unter die Brücke, passt auch optisch eigentlich ganz gut. In jedem Fall besser als diese zu langen Steuerrohre.

----------


## Denjo86

Macht Optisch schon was her  :Wink:

----------

